
When conductor and soloist clash, a performance can turn into a contest of wills - tintinnabula
https://theamericanscholar.org/whos-the-boss/#.W3Zf4y2ZPmE
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17634559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17634559)

